# Tiny chi girl looking for forever home



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone! My little foster girl, Precious, is finally ready for her forever home. I'm posting here in the hopes that she might tug at some heart strings. ❤ she was found as a stray, unable to eat. We quickly discovered a chicken bone lodged across the roof of her mouth. She had lacerations to her tongue and mouth from it. We suspect it had been lodged there for about a week.

About Precious:
2.5 pounds
3 years old
Spayed
Heartworm negative
Current on flea/heartworm prevention
Not quite pee pad trained, but definitely getting there!
Crate trained
Active and super loving
Gets along well with dogs of all sizes and cats

If anyone is interested (or knows of someone who might be), feel free to contact me for more information. I am in south Florida but willing to drive to meet the perfect home. 🐾


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw! Hope she finds someone on here cause all the people on here are caring and would take good care of her. You are such a wonderful person for rehabbing her. Thank you so much.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you have any other pictures? I can't get those to open. Must have a pic to get my hubby on board.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought it was just my computer cause I can't see the pic either.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Strange I can see them all


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going to trying viewing with a phone and see if that works. Must take Mickey for a walk right now, though.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is a total angel!! I can't imagine anyone that gets her not loving and cherishing her. I really hope Zellko can get the pics open. I know she's not brindle, but she's adorable. <3


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't get pictures taken with a phone on my computer.? Does anyone know how to?


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

zellko said:


> Do you have any other pictures? I can't get those to open. Must have a pic to get my hubby on board.



If you still can't get the pictures to open, I could email them to you. 😊


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she looks so sweet! I hope you can find her perfect home soon.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting to get my hands on a phone so I can check the pics.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you were closer and that was a male I would be really tempted. Reminds me a bit of my boy Yoshi I just lost.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Still can't see the pics from work computer. Will keep trying.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I cant see the pics either


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I finally got to the pics. She is precious. Can you tell me more about her personality and habits? How is she with people? Other small dogs? Mickey really wants a little sister. He's very laid back and quiet. When we meet a girl chi that's smaller than him, he whines when we have to go. Unfortunately, we won't be in FL until Christmas time.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

zellko said:


> Hi, I finally got to the pics. She is precious. Can you tell me more about her personality and habits? How is she with people? Other small dogs? Mickey really wants a little sister. He's very laid back and quiet. When we meet a girl chi that's smaller than him, he whines when we have to go. Unfortunately, we won't be in FL until Christmas time.



She has an unknown history, so all I really know is she was picked up walking around on the street by a Good Samaritan. She was extremely skinny (due to the lodged chicken bone). She has slowly taken to pee pad training and is doing well. She is active and playful when one of my pups engages with her. But she is also a bit opinionated and will give little growls (mostly to my big dogs) when they bother her. Mostly, she is quiet and pretty laid back.
With people, she is a little ham. She loves to be on laps and to give kisses. Her tail goes a mile a minute when she is getting attention.
Where do you live? If I can't get her to you, I am willing to keep her as long as it takes to get her into the perfect home.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally, I can see her. She is cute. I am seriously considering. She sounds like she's socializing well, too. Can you PM me so I can ask you lots of questions? Don't care about her history or her pedigree more things to make sure she would be a great dog for us and we would be the best forever home for her. Thanks!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I've got hubby thinking about it. (YEAH!) and we're going to do a little test to see if Mickey would be happier with a sister. I think he knows he has a great life but is a bit depressed that he is alone. (He was never alone until he was rehomed to us.) If this is the case we do want to become a two dog house.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aww she is a cutie, wish I could take her home and spoil her rotten <3 

Just a little tip: if you massage her ear flips with olive oil and let it sit overnight, ans rub them with a wet, warm cloth in the morning, the dirt on her ear flips will disolve  

XOXO


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Aww she is a cutie, wish I could take her home and spoil her rotten <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip! I don't know if it'll help too much for Precious though. She has vasculitis on her ear tips, so the tips aren't so much dirty as they are an accumulation of dead skin cells. 😕 I try not to mess with her ears too much because it's uncomfortable for her. But maybe the massaging would help her a bit. Now how to keep the other kids from licking all the oil off of her ears... 😳 Lol!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hubby is warming up to the idea. Is there anyway you could post more pics? Thanks


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have great news! Hubby said we need to get Precious! Now the logistics may be tough, but if we can work them out and her foster mom thinks we'd be a good family she will have a loving forever home. If she's already found a home that's great news, too.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Got hubby to see that brindles might not be a magical as he thinks they are, but they are almost as rare. lol If she's still available, I think we are going to try to get her.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww.............She is precious. I hope you find her a loving forever home with one of our CP members so we could have updates and see more pics of her.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Update! Hubby has said we can get Precious!  We are working out the logistics of bringing a FL chi to MD and I still have to be approved by the rescue. Mickey will be so happy to have a little sister. The only dogs he really gets excited over are little girls his size or smaller. I need to start knitting her a little pink sweater for the trip north.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hubby is now talking about him driving down sooner to get her! LOL Once he saw how much Mickey enjoyed playing with a dog his size, he realized we really need her. I have heard from the foster mom for a couple weeks, but I'm hoping she's just busy. A little nervous since so many rescues won't do out of state adoptions.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah! We are one step closer. I just bought my first pink thing for her.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so kool.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

In case anyone is wondering what happened with Precious, I have sent in the adoption forms and I believe we have been approved. We are so grateful to her foster mommy for keeping her extra long for us. We will be meeting up with her when we travel to FL for Christmas. I have ordered a teensy pink wire crate and did some Pink Friday shopping! Have a wardrobe for her to make the transition from Florida girl to Maryland girl. Prayers, please for everything to go well.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, great news! Good luck from this point forward!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wonderful news


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! This is wonderful news. Please keep us updated on Precious.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayers that everything goes smoothly for you all and that Mickey and Precious settle quickly into a fabulous life together! She is such a lucky girl to be adopted by you and your husband and how lovely that her foster carer looked after her that bit longer for you. Wishing you all the best for what I expect will be a very exciting Christmas for you all.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Omg she reminds me so much of yoshi


----------

